# artin ho



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

anyone got much experience with this stuff?just got a freebox full of it with four working cars.the transformers say 12 volts so i expect they were originally meant for kids.when i clipped the guide pins and put em on my track at 22 volts they just flew!weird little cars...


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Never heard of 'em. Do they look good? Got some pics?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

so they are kind of like their 1/43 cars...can motors very similar to srts,with the red wire arms...they have a wide chassis,and a narrow for the formula 1
pretty good detail,but not up to par with racemasters...obviously put out for the kids market.fast though.give my 440X2 a run for its money!25 tooth crown i think...anyway,there ya go wollf!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Pop in a Tomy red motor and some better wheels, get the width legal and watch these fly!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

they are fast enough,but i didn't like all the front axle slop.also the rears are like the stock super g plus wheels,double flanged...they go well on my small layout,as fast as my srt's.which was surprising as it's not a popular brand,as far as i know...however i really like the track,as the slots are quite deep,and the track is very strong.i could do without the hokey lines painted down the middle,but that's easy enough to remedy.i ended up with enough track to do a small 4 lane oval,just need a couple more controllers.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't know if Artin still produces HO cars and track, but I think I collected all of them a few years back. The body detail is below that of Tyco, Tomy and Lifelike - think Marchon quality except that the cars actually look new when they are new.

The Artin Lamborghini looks like an exact copy of the Tyco. There were only two generic F1 cars and they sold out long ago. In fact, I think all the Artin HO cars also appear in 1/43rd - the opposite is not true.

Artin cars came with two types of guide pins. One is the standard steel straight pin, while the other was an inverted "T". The Artin track had an inverted "T" slot. When you put a car with the "T" pin on the track, it could not come off (it could still spin out).

Joe


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks joe!pretty much what i thought about the lambos and the vette.i actually thought i had scored a bunch of free tycos when i found the freebox at a garage sale.then i turned them over!i had to take it home to find this out however!oh well they will be good for show and tell at our next race.and i don't have to worry about letting the kids play with them either!these came with a very long straight steel guide pin,four out of five cars were intact,and i just bucked off a bit of the guide pins so i could use them on my track.either way,you can't beat the price!:thumbsup:


----------

